# Test-E 500



## slick_nasty (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a source that keeps pushing test-e 500 on me I've never seen it over 300 and have heard from guys that home brew that 500 isn't even possible that it would basically be syrup. So anyone know if this is real or fake?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 8, 2015)

You can make it 500mg/ml but no guarantees that's what you're buying.


----------



## slick_nasty (Jan 8, 2015)

Yeah I know there's always that risk just didn't know if it was real or not I never see anyone saying anything about running 500 mg/ml so I was doubtful


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 8, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> You can make it 500mg/ml but no guarantees that's what you're buying.




I though it didn't hold over like 330 Doc.


----------



## Infantry87 (Jan 8, 2015)

Test U holds up to 5/600 and you can have blends up to that amount I'm pretty sure. As of a one ester test compound then test u is the only one I've heard of going that high


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 8, 2015)

Rumpy uses the T500/600 for cruising if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Infantry87 (Jan 8, 2015)

I'd like to find out. Just front load that shit and pin 2cc every 10 days on cycle. Seems too good to be true


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 8, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> I though it didn't hold over like 330 Doc.



Maybe you're thinking of test cyp? I made some test e at 400mg/ml and it's holding fine. Better than my cyp 300 that's for sure lol.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 8, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> Rumpy uses the T500/600 for cruising if I'm not mistaken.



Rumpy doesnt even lift.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jan 8, 2015)

Enanthate esters can be brewed up to 500mg/mL w/o the use of a super solvet (E.O.)....
If I'm not mistaken they can hold with just the use of a carrier oil (haven't done this so it's just word of mouth)


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 8, 2015)

A solid source that many here know(starts with Dic.....) offers a Test 500(Test E and test C 250mg of each). Painful for sure. Recommends cutting with sterilized gso.
I've used sust 600mg/ml. Very thick but not any more uncomfortable than sust 250.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 8, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> Maybe you're thinking of test cyp? I made some test e at 400mg/ml and it's holding fine. Better than my cyp 300 that's for sure lol.



Interesting Doc. I like anything that will cut back on the amount of oil on a blast.


----------



## Bigwhite (Jan 8, 2015)

Running test E 500 now. It's nice when running a big cycle to drop compound volume....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 8, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Interesting Doc. I like anything that will cut back on the amount of oil on a blast.



That's the exact reason I made the 400 for myself lol. Obviously you're gonna trade in some added discomfort but a little bit of pain never killed anybody


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 8, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> That's the exact reason I made the 400 for myself lol. Obviously you're gonna trade in some added discomfort but a little bit of pain never killed anybody





Oh no I'm a pussy.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 9, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> That's the exact reason I made the 400 for myself lol. Obviously you're gonna trade in some added discomfort but a little bit of pain never killed anybody



I LOVE the pain!!!! :beaten:


----------



## goodfella (Jan 9, 2015)

It's more than likely a blend a different "test esters"


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 9, 2015)

I ran test 400 one cycle and could put my shoes or socks on without almost crying. Never again. It's NOT worth it.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 9, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> I ran test 400 one cycle and could put my shoes or socks on without almost crying. Never again. It's NOT worth it.



This is exactly why you very rarely see test or any other product sold at these dosage levels. The higher the concentration the more painful it is. Test that high would be crippling. 

Seriously, there is no harm in injecting an extra ml of oil. Trust me, you wont get fat from that extra ml. There is also nothing wrong with doing 2 separate injects on shot days, the pain from that second needle is nothing compared to the pain you will get from the high concentrated gear.


----------



## JackC4 (Jan 9, 2015)

^^^^^yeah it's really not. I had test 500 and cut it with gso and I still couldn't deal with the discomfort.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 9, 2015)

JackC4 said:


> ^^^^^yeah it's really not. I had test 500 and cut it with gso and I still couldn't deal with the discomfort.



Ya you would have had to cut it in half if using gso...ethyl oleate would have helped alot more but fuk that...why buy gear you have to cut? Haha


----------



## 502 (Jan 9, 2015)

Anybody try heating the stuff up before injecting? I know it makes my test p have no pip at all. I forget where i injected by the next day when it's time to inject again. Was a bit sore without heating it up. I've had high dosed test pp and heating it took care of the pain (for the most part)


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 9, 2015)

I dont have time to heat up my gear...thats more if something  ewer users will do..not saying you are one just sayin lol 

If your heatimg your gear aftet 3 years of cycling then your kind of a pussy


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 10, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> I dont have time to heat up my gear...thats more if something  ewer users will do..not saying you are one just sayin lol
> 
> If your heatimg your gear aftet 3 years of cycling then your kind of a pussy



Hey Cobra does 5cc M/W/F make me a p***y?.......


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 10, 2015)

I used to heat all my gear up before injecting. Didn't help.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 10, 2015)

Stevethedream said:


> Hey Cobra does 5cc M/W/F make me a p***y?.......



Depends on whos gear it is


----------



## richard head (Feb 27, 2015)

I would like to see some test results on all this 500 600 800 stuff 
as an experienced brewer I have a hard time making that happen
would love any feedback on that?
I mean are we talking about 20percent solvent?


----------



## goodfella (Feb 27, 2015)

richard head said:


> I would like to see some test results on all this 500 600 800 stuff
> as an experienced brewer I have a hard time making that happen
> would love any feedback on that?
> I mean are we talking about 20percent solvent?



Like I've mentioned above already, most of those high dosed test 500-600 holds are a few different esters from what I've seen/heard (please comment ur input/feedback, yet no one seems to notice what I wrote, so a dicck in ur asss for all you who ask the same thing over lol). Long story short, have used t600 (chief on this form I believe) that was suppose to be test-e/c/and I think test-U or D. Ended up getting use to the pip within a few pins, maybe was sore for the day, but if I needed to, cud still work through a leg day. Have used t400 from same brewer and actually felt like it had more kick/pip to it oddly. Other high dosed blends I've used in the past have usually been pretty crippling except for the t600 I was using. 

Again if you can comment and share, please do. Just interested in guys who brew, who can voice on creating higher dosed stuff that holds.


----------

